# 69 GTO DOUGS Header clearance issues



## CgyGTO (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi guys just checking to see if anyone has run into this same issue. Just finished installing a set of Dougs - D590. After lowering the engine the pass side motor mount lines up great. The drivers side however is a good 1/4" out of alignment and won't drop any further(see pic). The #3 tube is flush against the cross member. Motor mounts are correct with the taller one on the driver's side. Should I raise the mount by installing washers under it? Any advice would be appreciated. Called DOUGS support line but not much they can recommend. The drivers side header is also pretty close to the lower A arm.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I have never installed a set of tubing headers in the past 35 years that bolted right in. Every set had to be modified to some extent, and the clutch linkage had to be modified, too. In your case, I would take a ball pein hammer and blacksmith the offending tube in order to get the mount bolt in. Messing with motor mount alignments can throw off drive line angles, cause vibrations, parts failures, etc. Modify the headers, not the rest of the car.


----------



## CgyGTO (Oct 9, 2013)

thanks for the advice, I hate to mess with those headers as they are a work of art but whatever it takes I guess.


----------

